# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  برنامه هفتگی متناسب با آزمون ۱۹ مهر...رایگان

## Neo.Healer

سلام خدمت دوستان گل انجمنی و مهمانان عزیز :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8): 
خوبین؟ انشاءالله ک آماده ی ترکوندن درسا باشین 
من قبلا نظرسنجی گذاشتم و طبق نظر اکثریت قراره برای دوستان تجربی نظام قدیم بر اساس آزمون قلم چی برنامه ی هفتگی بذارم 
امیدوارم ک براتون مفید باشه
برنامه هرروز ساعت 10 تموم میشه 
بعد از اتمام برنامه روزی 15 دقیقه لغت زبان بخونید 
اگه آرایه رو از قبل نخوندید هرروز ک تونستید برنامه رو زودتر تموم کنید یا در بازه ی بعد از ساعت 10 تا خواب به مدت 15 دقیقه (هربار یک آرایه) بخونیدش
برنامه برای 10-11 ساعت تنظیم شده اما زمان مطالعه درسا زیادتر از حد نیازه در نتیجه اگر ساعت مطالعه تون کمتره نگران نباشید چون میرسید تمومش کنید
در ضمن هرچند هرکس خودش بهتر میتونه زمان مطالعه ی درس هارو بر اساس حوصله اش تعیین کنه اما زمان های پیشنهادی بصورتی هستن ک بشه با کمترین خستگی ممکن بیشترین مطالعه ی مفیدو داشت
تنوع درسام در حدیه ک هم زده نشید از مطالعه ی مداوم یه درس و هم تایم معقولی برای مطالعه ی هر درس باشه
برنامه برای سطح فرضی در نظر گرفته شده ک یکم پایینتر از سطح متوسطه+به زیست و شیمی توجه بیشتری شده چون فعلا اوایل برنامه حجم ریاضی و فیزیک زیاد نیست









پ.ن: راستی من چون زودتر قرار بدم برنامه رو دیگ ندادم دوستم بررسی کنه ک اشتباه تایپی و لپی نباشه...اگ موردی بود به بزرگی خودتون ببخشید

هر سوالی داشتین من در خدمتم....فقط خواهشا اسپم ندین ک اگ دوستان خواستن نظراتو بخونن وقتشون تلف نشه

----------


## V_buqs

> سلام خدمت دوستان گل انجمنی و مهمانان عزیز
> خوبین؟ انشاءالله ک آماده ی ترکوندن درسا باشین 
> من قبلا نظرسنجی گذاشتم و طبق نظر اکثریت قراره برای دوستان تجربی نظام قدیم بر اساس آزمون قلم چی برنامه ی هفتگی بذارم 
> امیدوارم ک براتون مفید باشه
> برنامه هرروز ساعت 10 تموم میشه 
> بعد از اتمام برنامه روزی 15 دقیقه لغت زبان بخونید 
> اگه آرایه رو از قبل نخوندید هرروز ک تونستید برنامه رو زودتر تموم کنید یا در بازه ی بعد از ساعت 10 تا خواب به مدت 15 دقیقه (هربار یک آرایه) بخونیدش
> برنامه برای 10-11 ساعت تنظیم شده اما زمان مطالعه درسا زیادتر از حد نیازه در نتیجه اگر ساعت مطالعه تون کمتره نگران نباشید چون میرسید تمومش کنید
> در ضمن هرچند هرکس خودش بهتر میتونه زمان مطالعه ی درس هارو بر اساس حوصله اش تعیین کنه اما زمان های پیشنهادی بصورتی هستن ک بشه با کمترین خستگی ممکن بیشترین مطالعه ی مفیدو داشت
> ...


هم آپ هم سلام  :Yahoo (4):  


ی پست میزارم هم بیاد بالا بقیه دوستانم ببینن و هم یه چیزی رو بگم نظر سنجی رو هم جواب بدید فقط من تا حالا رای دادم  :Yahoo (21):  


یزنامه رو کامل کنین واس بقیه شم بزارید 


من این سوالو از علی ویکی کردم از شماهم میپرسم:

توی روش مطالعه رتبه برترا نوشتن مثلا برای شیمی : اول کتابو میخوندم بعد به صورت مفهومی از روی درسنامه کتاب کمک اموزشی میخوندم و بعد تست زیاد میزدم و در اخر نکات جدیدرو توی کتابم مینوشتم و در اخر یه مرور سریع میکردم اینجوری کتابمم واسه دوران جمع بندی اماده میشد و از کمک درسی بی نیاز میشدم 


حالا واس من یه سوالی پیش اومده این کارارو اونا چطوری توی 1 ساعت 2 ساعت مطالعه شیمی شون انجام میدادن 
من هرکاری کردم فقط تونستم برسم به خوندن درسنامه کمک اموزشیش 

اگه قرار باشه اینجوری پیش بره خب قطعا تا اخر سالم تموم نمیشه

چطوری این مسیر رو میشه طی کرد واسه همه دروس

راستی شیمی 3 رو ننوشتید برنامه کم داره یه چیزایی

----------


## Zahra77

جسارته البته ولی میشه لطفا کارنامه کنکورتونو ببینیم ما ؟

----------


## Neo.Healer

> هم آپ هم سلام  
> 
> 
> ی پست میزارم هم بیاد بالا بقیه دوستانم ببینن و هم یه چیزی رو بگم نظر سنجی رو هم جواب بدید فقط من تا حالا رای دادم  
> 
> 
> یزنامه رو کامل کنین واس بقیه شم بزارید 
> 
> 
> ...


سلام 
ممنون 
اگ منظورت از بقیه نظام جدیده...راستش میترسم در ادامه وقت نکنم ادامه اش بدم و بدقول شم و یه عده ک برای برنامه ریزی کلیشون استفاده میکنن ضرر کنن 

در مورد شیمی سوم و فیزیک سوم قلم چی زوج کتابه منم بجاش دوم هارو نوشتم چون طبق سیاست قلم چی اکثرا دوم هارو برمیدارن 
اگ قراره سوم بخونی دقیقا همین وقتو میخوان و بجای دوم کافیه سوم بخونی
البته پینهاد من اینک بین شیمی و فیزیک یکی رو دوم بخونی یکی رو سوم تا حجم مطالعه توی نیمسال اول و دوم معقول و متناسب بشه 

در مورد سوالت 
برای شیمی اولش کتابم نخوندی نخوندی البته وقت زیادیم نمیگیره برای یکبار خوندن 
درسنامه بخون همون تستشو بزن اگ وقت نشد یک در میان بزن نگران مونده ها هم نباش توی بازه های مرور و جبرانی جمعش میکنی
بعد هم وقتی میخونی واقعا بخون نه الکی 
روزی ۲ساعت میشه هفته ای ۱۴ساعت و واقعا برای یه فصل زیادم هست ک کم نیس 
در نهایت توی کتابکارت نکاتو هایلایت کن اما یسری نکات هست ک خیلییی هم کمن (نکه هرجی دستت اومد و بنظرت مالب بود!) وارد کتابدرسی کن .... پیشنهاد من اینک اولین بار وارد نکن چون همه ی نکات جدیدن بنظرت همه مهمن نگه دار بازه های مرور نکات مهمو گلچین کن 
رتبه برترا هم ساعت مطالعشون زیاده هم این کارو نه توی دو هفته ک توی بازه های مرور قلم چی هم انجام میدن 

موقع خوندن با چشمات بخون...مداد نگیر زیر خط ها و لبخوانی نکن توی ذهنتم نخون فقط چشم ها حرکت کنن...اینجوری سرعتت حداقل ۲_۳برابر میشا با کیفیت بیشتر...فقط یکی دو روز طول میکشه عادت کنی بهش

----------


## Neo.Healer

> جسارته البته ولی میشه لطفا کارنامه کنکورتونو ببینیم ما ؟


خواهش میکنم کارنامه کنکور من کلا سایت پره :Yahoo (94): چون بارها سرش متهم شدم  :Yahoo (50): 
سال ۹۷: 

منطقه دو
ک فک کنم دیگ همه اینو دیدن چون هزاربار خواستن بذارمش 

سال ۹۸

متاسفانه من مسافرتم برای خرید و کارنامه کامل رو توی گوشیم ندارم ۹۸ رو اینم قبلا موقع اعلام رتبه ها کذاشته بودم سایت ک دارمش
شماره داوطلبی هم حفظ نیستم (اصولا هیچکس حفظ نیس) ک از سایت سنجش بردارم

----------


## Sadaf122

> خواهش میکنم کارنامه کنکور من کلا سایت پرهچون بارها سرش متهم شدم 
> سال ۹۷: 
> 
> منطقه دو
> ک فک کنم دیگ همه اینو دیدن چون هزاربار خواستن بذارمش 
> 
> سال ۹۸
> 
> متاسفانه من مسافرتم برای خرید و کارنامه کامل رو توی گوشیم ندارم ۹۸ رو اینم قبلا موقع اعلام رتبه ها کذاشته بودم سایت ک دارمش
> شماره داوطلبی هم حفظ نیستم (اصولا هیچکس حفظ نیس) ک از سایت سنجش بردارم


میشه بپرسم امسال رتبت چند بود؟ تقریبی هم بگی اشکال نداره
و اینکه روش خوندن و منابع زیستتو لطف میکنی بگی؟ مچکرم :Yahoo (8):

----------


## parham7983

> سلام خدمت دوستان گل انجمنی و مهمانان عزیز
> خوبین؟ انشاءالله ک آماده ی ترکوندن درسا باشین 
> من قبلا نظرسنجی گذاشتم و طبق نظر اکثریت قراره برای دوستان تجربی نظام قدیم بر اساس آزمون قلم چی برنامه ی هفتگی بذارم 
> امیدوارم ک براتون مفید باشه
> برنامه هرروز ساعت 10 تموم میشه 
> بعد از اتمام برنامه روزی 15 دقیقه لغت زبان بخونید 
> اگه آرایه رو از قبل نخوندید هرروز ک تونستید برنامه رو زودتر تموم کنید یا در بازه ی بعد از ساعت 10 تا خواب به مدت 15 دقیقه (هربار یک آرایه) بخونیدش
> برنامه برای 10-11 ساعت تنظیم شده اما زمان مطالعه درسا زیادتر از حد نیازه در نتیجه اگر ساعت مطالعه تون کمتره نگران نباشید چون میرسید تمومش کنید
> در ضمن هرچند هرکس خودش بهتر میتونه زمان مطالعه ی درس هارو بر اساس حوصله اش تعیین کنه اما زمان های پیشنهادی بصورتی هستن ک بشه با کمترین خستگی ممکن بیشترین مطالعه ی مفیدو داشت
> ...


دممممممممت گرم خیلی لازم بود
اصلا برنامه ریزی اصولی بلد نیستیم
مرررررررررررسی

----------


## Neo.Healer

> میشه بپرسم امسال رتبت چند بود؟ تقریبی هم بگی اشکال نداره
> و اینکه روش خوندن و منابع زیستتو لطف میکنی بگی؟ مچکرم


۱۸۷۸ اگ اشتباه نکرده باشم زیر گروه ۱ ...... منطقه ۲۰۳۵ اینا
در مورد زیست اگ فقط منابع امسالو بگم میشه: خط ویژه آیکیو زیر ذره بین 
اما اینم بگم من قبلا توی سال های دبیرستان درسنامه های خیلی سبزم خوندم و تست آبی قلم چی هم زدم در نتیجه پیشرفتم پله به پله بود و وقتی از منابع بالا استفاده کردم سطحم متوسط به بالا بود
برای روش خوندن انشاءالله تاپیک میزنم اما در مورد زیست: 
اول خوندن کتابدرسی بطوری ک خود فصلو بفهمی نه ترکیب هاشو نه نکات خیلی ریزو 
بعد اگ سطحت متوسط و به پایینه درسنامه خیلی سبز حتما بخون 
بعد تست ترجیحا آبی قلم چی چون آیکیو اگ سطحت خوب نباشه باعث میشه از زیست زده بشی+واقعا لازم نیس حتما آیکیو رو کامل کار کنی 
بعدش دوباره خوندن کتابدرسی و اینبار دقت خیلی بیشتررررر 
بعد تست سطح بالا 
توی دی و عید و خرداد هم خط ویژه بصورت ترکیبیه خوندن درصد بالارو تضمبن میکنه 
من واس زیست متاسفانه مرور خوبی نداشتم چنتا سوالو از دست دادم وگرنه ازین بهتر میشد نتیجه ام هم زیست هم شیمی

----------


## Neo.Healer

> دممممممممت گرم خیلی لازم بود
> اصلا برنامه ریزی اصولی بلد نیستیم
> مرررررررررررسی


خواهش میکنم :Yahoo (83): 
چون برای نظام جدید برنامه نذاشتم احتمالا تاپیکی در مورد برنامه ریزی بزنم چون تاپیکای موجود صرفا یه مدل تکراری میگن ک شاید برای بعضیا اون مدل کارآمد نباشه فقط وقت زیادی میگیره برای همین شاید یمدت طول بکشه یا ویس باشه

----------


## parham7983

> سلام خدمت دوستان گل انجمنی و مهمانان عزیز
> خوبین؟ انشاءالله ک آماده ی ترکوندن درسا باشین 
> من قبلا نظرسنجی گذاشتم و طبق نظر اکثریت قراره برای دوستان تجربی نظام قدیم بر اساس آزمون قلم چی برنامه ی هفتگی بذارم 
> امیدوارم ک براتون مفید باشه
> برنامه هرروز ساعت 10 تموم میشه 
> بعد از اتمام برنامه روزی 15 دقیقه لغت زبان بخونید 
> اگه آرایه رو از قبل نخوندید هرروز ک تونستید برنامه رو زودتر تموم کنید یا در بازه ی بعد از ساعت 10 تا خواب به مدت 15 دقیقه (هربار یک آرایه) بخونیدش
> برنامه برای 10-11 ساعت تنظیم شده اما زمان مطالعه درسا زیادتر از حد نیازه در نتیجه اگر ساعت مطالعه تون کمتره نگران نباشید چون میرسید تمومش کنید
> در ضمن هرچند هرکس خودش بهتر میتونه زمان مطالعه ی درس هارو بر اساس حوصله اش تعیین کنه اما زمان های پیشنهادی بصورتی هستن ک بشه با کمترین خستگی ممکن بیشترین مطالعه ی مفیدو داشت
> ...


ممکنه این برنامه های مطابق با آزمون رو تا آخرین آزمون قرار بدید؟ 
نکنه وسط راه ولمون کنی؟  :Yahoo (101):

----------


## Neo.Healer

> ممکنه این برنامه های مطابق با آزمون رو تا آخرین آزمون قرار بدید؟ 
> نکنه وسط راه ولمون کنی؟


انشاءالله قصدم اینک تا آخرین آزمون قلم چی برنامه بذارم اگ عمری باشه

----------


## mlt

عربیت چرا اومد پایین؟

----------


## MR.Ali.F

> انشاءالله قصدم اینک تا آخرین آزمون قلم چی برنامه بذارم اگ عمری باشه


 کلاس رفته بودی برا درسات یا فیلم آموزشی  دیدی؟ اگه اره اسماشونو بگو ممنون

----------


## Neo.Healer

> عربیت چرا اومد پایین؟


من عربی و ادبیاتم عالیه یعنی پایه قوی دارم علت پایین اومدنش شب کنکورم و مسائلش بود 
ساعتم یادم رفت 
شب ۱۲:۳۰ تازه خواستم بخوابم و ۱ تلفن زنگید و ترسیدم کسی فوت کرده باشه بد خواب شدم
بخاطر عصبی شدن سر شرایط معده درد گرفتم 
مراقبا فقط حرف زدن 
و...
اینجوری بگم ک کنکور دادن من امسال اصلا یچیز عجیبی بود همینک سالم رسیدم خوبه شکرخدا کردم
بخاطر مشکلات یه هفته،کنکورم از چیزی ک فکر میکردم افتضاحتر شد 
سر عربی و ادبیات فقط فحش خودم و بقیه میدادم حتی روی سوالا نمیتونستم بخونم و بفهمم بعد بخودم اومدم اما دیر بود زمان رفت و نه به عربی و ادبیات رسیدم نه برای زبان وقتی موند

----------


## Neo.Healer

> کلاس رفته بودی برا درسات یا فیلم آموزشی  دیدی؟ اگه اره اسماشونو بگو ممنون


برای عربی فیلم های ناصح زاده رو از سایت آلا دیدم بنظرم عالیه 
فقط همین بقیه خودم خوندم...البته دبیرای مدرسمم خوب بودن اما من بیشتر کتابکار استفاده کردم و کلی کتابکار خریدم

----------


## A0067

> سلام خدمت دوستان گل انجمنی و مهمانان عزیز
> خوبین؟ انشاءالله ک آماده ی ترکوندن درسا باشین 
> من قبلا نظرسنجی گذاشتم و طبق نظر اکثریت قراره برای دوستان تجربی نظام قدیم بر اساس آزمون قلم چی برنامه ی هفتگی بذارم 
> امیدوارم ک براتون مفید باشه
> برنامه هرروز ساعت 10 تموم میشه 
> بعد از اتمام برنامه روزی 15 دقیقه لغت زبان بخونید 
> اگه آرایه رو از قبل نخوندید هرروز ک تونستید برنامه رو زودتر تموم کنید یا در بازه ی بعد از ساعت 10 تا خواب به مدت 15 دقیقه (هربار یک آرایه) بخونیدش
> برنامه برای 10-11 ساعت تنظیم شده اما زمان مطالعه درسا زیادتر از حد نیازه در نتیجه اگر ساعت مطالعه تون کمتره نگران نباشید چون میرسید تمومش کنید
> در ضمن هرچند هرکس خودش بهتر میتونه زمان مطالعه ی درس هارو بر اساس حوصله اش تعیین کنه اما زمان های پیشنهادی بصورتی هستن ک بشه با کمترین خستگی ممکن بیشترین مطالعه ی مفیدو داشت
> ...


سلام داداج 
اولا دمت گرم که زحمت میکشیو بدون هیچ چشم داشتی برنامه میزاری [-و در ضمن مشابه همین برنامه-حتی طرح ضعیف ترش- با قیمت فلان تومن توسط گروه های اموزشی مختلف فروش میره] و این کارتو قابل تقدیره و امیدوارم به بهترین چیزها تو زندگیت برسی...
اما داداش عزیزم به نظرت اینوع برنامه که پایه هفته اول خونده بشه و پیش هفته دوم مناسب کنکور الان برا نظام قدیم ها هست?
راستش به نظرم این برنامه ببشتر برای نظام جدیدا خوبه چون حجم درسشون خیلی کمتره- اما برای نظام قدیما [البته به نظر من] یه مقدار پایه فراموش میشه تا هفته دوم- به نظرم شما که زحمت میکشید بتونید ادغام کنید برنامه رو خیلی میتونه به بچه ها کمک کنه- البته این نظر منه و ممکنه خیلیا باهاش موافق نباشن
بازم میگم دَمت گَرم برای این کار خوبِت- چون خیلی از بچه ها توان گرفتن مشاور رو ندارن و این برنامه تو خیلی کمکشون میکنه♡

----------


## Neo.Healer

> سلام داداج 
> اولا دمت گرم که زحمت میکشیو بدون هیچ چشم داشتی برنامه میزاری [-و در ضمن مشابه همین برنامه-حتی طرح ضعیف ترش- با قیمت فلان تومن توسط گروه های اموزشی مختلف فروش میره] و این کارتو قابل تقدیره و امیدوارم به بهترین چیزها تو زندگیت برسی...
> اما داداش عزیزم به نظرت اینوع برنامه که پایه هفته اول خونده بشه و پیش هفته دوم مناسب کنکور الان برا نظام قدیم ها هست?
> راستش به نظرم این برنامه ببشتر برای نظام جدیدا خوبه چون حجم درسشون خیلی کمتره- اما برای نظام قدیما [البته به نظر من] یه مقدار پایه فراموش میشه تا هفته دوم- به نظرم شما که زحمت میکشید بتونید ادغام کنید برنامه رو خیلی میتونه به بچه ها کمک کنه- البته این نظر منه و ممکنه خیلیا باهاش موافق نباشن
> بازم میگم دَمت گَرم برای این کار خوبِت- چون خیلی از بچه ها توان گرفتن مشاور رو ندارن و این برنامه تو خیلی کمکشون میکنه♡


سلام....آبجی ام :Yahoo (105): 
ممنون .... توی این وضعیت اقتصادی و فشار کنکور همه باید همراه و همدل باشیم تا بتونیم این دوره رو پشت سر بذاریم 
در مورد ترتیب همیشه مدل اول پایه بعد پیش نیس....بیشتر توجه به پیش نیاز هاس مثلا سه فصل اول زیست دوم هرچند سوال مستقیمش کمه اما مادر کل زیست شناسیه و بشدت ترکیبی 
در مورد فیزیک چون حرکت طولانیه گذاشتم آخر ک بجاش دفعه بعد اول حرکت بیارم تا پیوسته باشه مطالب برای شیمی پیش هم همچنین 
اینک همزمان هردو باشن یا ساعت مطالعه ی بالا میخواد ک خیلیا بهش عادت ندارن یا اینک اون فرد خیلی دقیق مثل ربات عمل کنه ک اینم حداقل اول سال خیلیا نمیتونن و ممکنه از درس زده بشن ..... برای همین هم سعی کردم استراحت بین درسا زیاد باشه هم یمدلی بچینم ک همین اول راهی یعده خودشونو از دور رقابت خارج ندونن 
انشاءالله کم کم این برنامه پیش بره هم من چیزای زیادی یاد میگیرم از نظرات شما عزیزان برای جبران نواقص‌.....هم بقیه حداقل مدل برنامه ریزی کردن دستشون میاد
ممنون وظیفس :Yahoo (83):  :Yahoo (105):

----------


## mohi.goli

> سلام خدمت دوستان گل انجمنی و مهمانان عزیز
> خوبین؟ انشاءالله ک آماده ی ترکوندن درسا باشین 
> من قبلا نظرسنجی گذاشتم و طبق نظر اکثریت قراره برای دوستان تجربی نظام قدیم بر اساس آزمون قلم چی برنامه ی هفتگی بذارم 
> امیدوارم ک براتون مفید باشه
> برنامه هرروز ساعت 10 تموم میشه 
> بعد از اتمام برنامه روزی 15 دقیقه لغت زبان بخونید 
> اگه آرایه رو از قبل نخوندید هرروز ک تونستید برنامه رو زودتر تموم کنید یا در بازه ی بعد از ساعت 10 تا خواب به مدت 15 دقیقه (هربار یک آرایه) بخونیدش
> برنامه برای 10-11 ساعت تنظیم شده اما زمان مطالعه درسا زیادتر از حد نیازه در نتیجه اگر ساعت مطالعه تون کمتره نگران نباشید چون میرسید تمومش کنید
> در ضمن هرچند هرکس خودش بهتر میتونه زمان مطالعه ی درس هارو بر اساس حوصله اش تعیین کنه اما زمان های پیشنهادی بصورتی هستن ک بشه با کمترین خستگی ممکن بیشترین مطالعه ی مفیدو داشت
> ...


همچین برنامه ایو برای نظام جدید ندارین؟

----------


## Neo.Healer

> همچین برنامه ایو برای نظام جدید ندارین؟


این برنامه رو خودم طراحی و تایپ کردم 
برای نظام جدید فعلا نه چون وقت نمیکنم تا آخر سال بطور مداوم ادامه بدم .... تایپ و... واقعا وقتگیره 
اما انشاءالله یه تاپیک جامع در مورد نحوه و مدل های برنامه ریزی خواهم داشت ک بتونین بهترین برنامه ممکن متناسب با شرایط و مدل خودتونو داشته باشین
برای نظام جدید کساییک بخوان برنامه ریزی شخصی انجام میدم اما این سبک وقت نمیشه در کنار خصوصی ها انجام بدم

----------


## mlt

قشنگ رتبت 200_300درست میشد اگه رو فرم بودی


> من عربی و ادبیاتم عالیه یعنی پایه قوی دارم علت پایین اومدنش شب کنکورم و مسائلش بود 
> ساعتم یادم رفت 
> شب ۱۲:۳۰ تازه خواستم بخوابم و ۱ تلفن زنگید و ترسیدم کسی فوت کرده باشه بد خواب شدم
> بخاطر عصبی شدن سر شرایط معده درد گرفتم 
> مراقبا فقط حرف زدن 
> و...
> اینجوری بگم ک کنکور دادن من امسال اصلا یچیز عجیبی بود همینک سالم رسیدم خوبه شکرخدا کردم
> بخاطر مشکلات یه هفته،کنکورم از چیزی ک فکر میکردم افتضاحتر شد 
> سر عربی و ادبیات فقط فحش خودم و بقیه میدادم حتی روی سوالا نمیتونستم بخونم و بفهمم بعد بخودم اومدم اما دیر بود زمان رفت و نه به عربی و ادبیات رسیدم نه برای زبان وقتی موند

----------


## Neo.Healer

> قشنگ رتبت 200_300درست میشد اگه رو فرم بودی


آره  :Yahoo (101): 
من سال ۹۷ شرایط کنکورم عالی بود فقط یکم وقت کم آوردم بخاطر مدیریت اشتباه اما واقعا راضی بودم 
عوضش امسال بلایی نموند ک سرم نیاد :Yahoo (114):

----------


## Neo.Healer

راستی دوستان من دوتا پی دی اف انگیزشی (نه ازون مدلای الکی آبکی) دارم ک ۳۱ شهریور انشاءالله میذارم انجمن و چنلم 
پس حتما بیاید براتون مفید خواهد بود

پ.ن: مال خودم نیس قبلنا از نت دانلود کردم اما واقعا عالین نسبت به موارد مشابه

----------


## Raha.mh

برای کسایی ک گزینه دو میر چی؟؟؟ :Yahoo (101):  ی ایده ام بدی کافیه ما با این ۳ هفته چیکار کنیم  :Y (483):

----------


## Raha.mh

تحلیل آزمون توضیح بده خلاصه نویسی واجب ؟؟واجب نی ؟؟؟

----------


## Neo.Healer

> برای کسایی ک گزینه دو میر چی؟؟؟ ی ایده ام بدی کافیه ما با این ۳ هفته چیکار کنیم


من برای برنامه ریزی روزانه تاپیک زدم نظام قدیم قلم چی بیشترین رای رو آورد 
چشم تا شب یا نهایت فردا در مورد گزینه دو اینک کلی چیکار کنید مینویسم حتما

----------


## Raha.mh

> من برای برنامه ریزی روزانه تاپیک زدم نظام قدیم قلم چی بیشترین رای رو آورد 
> چشم تا شب یا نهایت فردا در مورد گزینه دو اینک کلی چیکار کنید مینویسم حتما


مرسی واقعا ی ایده کلی باشه کافیه ک مرور کی باشه چون ۳ هفتس :Y (454):  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## Neo.Healer

> تحلیل آزمون توضیح بده خلاصه نویسی واجب ؟؟واجب نی ؟؟؟


برای همه ی اینا کم کم تاپیک میزنم ک توضیح بدم اما الان خلاصه و کلی بگم بهت 
تحلیل آزمون خیلیی مهمه ک اکثرا انجام نمیدن اما کسی ک انجام داده خیلییی جلوعه از کسایی ک بیخیال رفع اشکالن 
تحلیل آزمون از دو ساعت بعد اتمام آزمون شروع میشه ک استراحتم کرده باشی 
لازمم نیس طبق دفترچه باشی.....سوالای ص غ ن رو مشخص کن اول
 بعدش برو سراغ ص ها ک زود تموم میشه یه نگاهی بکن سرسری شاید یسری نکات خیلی مهم باشه ک تو مثلا توی سوال یست تونستی جواب صحیح رو ک خیلی ضایعس صحیحه پیدا کنی اما علت غلط بودن یه گزینه ی دیگ رو ندونی .... اینا دستت میاد 
بعدش غ ها ک برای مسائل اول خودت حل کن ببین اشتباهت محاسباتی بود یا نه کلا روشت غلطه...خیلی مهمه این سوالا .... جدای نکاتش تو میفهمی اشکالات اصلیت کجاس مثلا سوالو خوب نمیخونی یا ضربت غلط میشه یا هولی گزینه هارو همه رو نمیخونی و... 
در نهایت نزده ها...اینام مهمتر از نکاتش باید علت نزده بودن بفهمی اگ سوال غیراستاندارد بود ک هیچ اما شاید یادگیریت ناقص بوده یا یه نکته ای بد فهمیدی یا یادت رفته یا کلا خوب نخوندی و...
این کار اگ روز جمعه تموم نشد بجاش میتونی هر روز هفته اول بعد از اتمام برنامه درسیت روزی یه درس رو تحلیل کنی تموم میشه

خلاصه نویسی بستگی داره 
مثلا عمومیا بجز گاها یسری نکات ریز زیاد خلاصه نویسی نداره 
ریاضی و فیزیکم باز مثل عمومیا 
اما مثلا فصل۱ شیمی دوم بخش دانشمندان یه نقشه کلی بکشی خیلی مرورش راحتتره یا چرخه های زیست 
در کل خلاصه نویسی برای کل یه فصل لازم نیس مگر نکات پراکنده یا خیلیییی مهم 
بیشتر نکته نویسی خوبه اونم نه هر نکته ای

----------


## Raha.mh

> برای همه ی اینا کم کم تاپیک میزنم ک توضیح بدم اما الان خلاصه و کلی بگم بهت 
> تحلیل آزمون خیلیی مهمه ک اکثرا انجام نمیدن اما کسی ک انجام داده خیلییی جلوعه از کسایی ک بیخیال رفع اشکالن 
> تحلیل آزمون از دو ساعت بعد اتمام آزمون شروع میشه ک استراحتم کرده باشی 
> لازمم نیس طبق دفترچه باشی.....سوالای ص غ ن رو مشخص کن اول
>  بعدش برو سراغ ص ها ک زود تموم میشه یه نگاهی بکن سرسری شاید یسری نکات خیلی مهم باشه ک تو مثلا توی سوال یست تونستی جواب صحیح رو ک خیلی ضایعس صحیحه پیدا کنی اما علت غلط بودن یه گزینه ی دیگ رو ندونی .... اینا دستت میاد 
> بعدش غ ها ک برای مسائل اول خودت حل کن ببین اشتباهت محاسباتی بود یا نه کلا روشت غلطه...خیلی مهمه این سوالا .... جدای نکاتش تو میفهمی اشکالات اصلیت کجاس مثلا سوالو خوب نمیخونی یا ضربت غلط میشه یا هولی گزینه هارو همه رو نمیخونی و... 
> در نهایت نزده ها...اینام مهمتر از نکاتش باید علت نزده بودن بفهمی اگ سوال غیراستاندارد بود ک هیچ اما شاید یادگیریت ناقص بوده یا یه نکته ای بد فهمیدی یا یادت رفته یا کلا خوب نخوندی و...
> این کار اگ روز جمعه تموم نشد بجاش میتونی هر روز هفته اول بعد از اتمام برنامه درسیت روزی یه درس رو تحلیل کنی تموم میشه
> 
> ...


مرسی فهمیدم  :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## Neo.Healer

دوستان لطفا نظرسنجی هم شرکت کنید :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## parham7983

> سلام خدمت دوستان گل انجمنی و مهمانان عزیز
> خوبین؟ انشاءالله ک آماده ی ترکوندن درسا باشین 
> من قبلا نظرسنجی گذاشتم و طبق نظر اکثریت قراره برای دوستان تجربی نظام قدیم بر اساس آزمون قلم چی برنامه ی هفتگی بذارم 
> امیدوارم ک براتون مفید باشه
> برنامه هرروز ساعت 10 تموم میشه 
> بعد از اتمام برنامه روزی 15 دقیقه لغت زبان بخونید 
> اگه آرایه رو از قبل نخوندید هرروز ک تونستید برنامه رو زودتر تموم کنید یا در بازه ی بعد از ساعت 10 تا خواب به مدت 15 دقیقه (هربار یک آرایه) بخونیدش
> برنامه برای 10-11 ساعت تنظیم شده اما زمان مطالعه درسا زیادتر از حد نیازه در نتیجه اگر ساعت مطالعه تون کمتره نگران نباشید چون میرسید تمومش کنید
> در ضمن هرچند هرکس خودش بهتر میتونه زمان مطالعه ی درس هارو بر اساس حوصله اش تعیین کنه اما زمان های پیشنهادی بصورتی هستن ک بشه با کمترین خستگی ممکن بیشترین مطالعه ی مفیدو داشت
> ...


فقط اگه ممکنه منابعی که این میزان مطالعه میخواد رو هم معرفی کنید

مثلا شما ترکیبیات رو تو 4 ساعت گفتید که ببندیم
ولی⚫من از رو خیلی سبز یا آی کیو حداقل 8 ساعت طول میکشه بخونم(این مبحث تو هر منبعی کم کم حدود130 تست داره و⚫ سه چهار ساعت نکته و درسنامه⚫)

البته این فقط یه مثال بود
بقیه درسا هم همین مشکلو دارن

⚫لطفا منابع متناسب با این ساعتی که گفتید رو معرفی کنید
مثلا ساعت مربوط به ریاضی با کتاب خط ویژه جور و مناسبه!

----------


## MR.Ali.F

> برای عربی فیلم های ناصح زاده رو از سایت آلا دیدم بنظرم عالیه 
> فقط همین بقیه خودم خوندم...البته دبیرای مدرسمم خوب بودن اما من بیشتر کتابکار استفاده کردم و کلی کتابکار خریدم


بنظرت رتبه برترا  و اونایی که پزشکی میارن کتاب میخونن یا کلاسو فیلم هم میبینن؟

----------


## sbk8650

> ۱۸۷۸ اگ اشتباه نکرده باشم زیر گروه ۱ ...... منطقه ۲۰۳۵ اینا
> در مورد زیست اگ فقط منابع امسالو بگم میشه: خط ویژه آیکیو زیر ذره بین 
> اما اینم بگم من قبلا توی سال های دبیرستان درسنامه های خیلی سبزم خوندم و تست آبی قلم چی هم زدم در نتیجه پیشرفتم پله به پله بود و وقتی از منابع بالا استفاده کردم سطحم متوسط به بالا بود
> برای روش خوندن انشاءالله تاپیک میزنم اما در مورد زیست: 
> اول خوندن کتابدرسی بطوری ک خود فصلو بفهمی نه ترکیب هاشو نه نکات خیلی ریزو 
> بعد اگ سطحت متوسط و به پایینه درسنامه خیلی سبز حتما بخون 
> بعد تست ترجیحا آبی قلم چی چون آیکیو اگ سطحت خوب نباشه باعث میشه از زیست زده بشی+واقعا لازم نیس حتما آیکیو رو کامل کار کنی 
> بعدش دوباره خوندن کتابدرسی و اینبار دقت خیلی بیشتررررر 
> بعد تست سطح بالا 
> ...


سلام خنوم تبریک میگم یه سوال داشتم من توی تابستون زیست دهم رو از روی الگو و شیمی دهم رو از روی خیلی سبز خوندم وتست زدم نظام جدید هم هستم برای سال 11 و 12 برای این دو درس چه کتاب کمکاموزشی معرفی میکنید ؟
ممنون میشم جواب بدید

----------


## Neo.Healer

> فقط اگه ممکنه منابعی که این میزان مطالعه میخواد رو هم معرفی کنید
> 
> مثلا شما ترکیبیات رو تو 4 ساعت گفتید که ببندیم
> ولی⚫من از رو خیلی سبز یا آی کیو حداقل 8 ساعت طول میکشه بخونم(این مبحث تو هر منبعی کم کم حدود130 تست داره و⚫ سه چهار ساعت نکته و درسنامه⚫)
> 
> البته این فقط یه مثال بود
> بقیه درسا هم همین مشکلو دارن
> 
> ⚫لطفا منابع متناسب با این ساعتی که گفتید رو معرفی کنید
> مثلا ساعت مربوط به ریاضی با کتاب خط ویژه جور و مناسبه!


اتفاقا خیلی سبزم استفاده کنی توی همین زمان تموم میشه میدونم بنظر زیاده اما شروع کنی میبینی تیتا عین همه و تندتند ضرب میکنی توی ۱۰مین کلی تست میزنی 
از هر منبعی استفاده کنید قابل قبوله حتی حجیم ها مثل 
ادبیات گاج سبز 
عربی حتی فیلم ناصح زاده 
دینی گاج توسی 
ریاضی خیلی سبز 
زیست نشرالگو مثلا 
شیمی مبتکران یا خیلی سبز 

اینم دقت کن ک مثلا من بخوام ۱۰۰۰ تا تستو تموم کنی روزی باید ۱۵ ساعت بخونی ک بی فایده هم هست 
زرنگ باش مثلا نشرالگو زیست یک در میان بزن بعد اون مونده هارو توی دوران مرور میزنی ک خیلیم مفیدتره چون تست تازه میبینی

----------


## Neo.Healer

> بنظرت رتبه برترا  و اونایی که پزشکی میارن کتاب میخونن یا کلاسو فیلم هم میبینن؟


رتبه برتر فقط ینفر نیس انواع حالات داره 
از همش هم میشه موفق شد و بستگی به سطح مالی و درجه فهمیدن داره 
در کل مبحثی ک میشه فهمید دلیلی نیس وقت تلف کنی بری کلاس 
مشکلی ک با فیلم حل میشه دلیل نداره کلی وقت و ترافیک اینا طی کنی تا بری کلاس 
اما گاها مثلا توی یه درس ک کلا سوت الله باشی کلاس بهتره یا مثلا برای پشت کنکوریا باعث قرار گرفتن توی جو کنکور میشه 
در نتیجه نمیشه نسخه معینی پیچید

----------


## Neo.Healer

> سلام خنوم تبریک میگم یه سوال داشتم من توی تابستون زیست دهم رو از روی الگو و شیمی دهم رو از روی خیلی سبز خوندم وتست زدم نظام جدید هم هستم برای سال 11 و 12 برای این دو درس چه کتاب کمکاموزشی معرفی میکنید ؟
> ممنون میشم جواب بدید


سلام ممنون 
بهترین حالت استفاده از مصاحبه های رتبه برتر های نظام جدیده اما در کل شیمی جامع خیلی سبز (دو جلده) یا سال به سال عالیه 
برای زیست نشرالگو هم خوبه خیلی سبز درسنامه خیلی بهتری داره اما تستاش بهتر نیس ...اگ سطحت متوسط یا به پایینه درسنامه مهمتره خیلی سبز بخون...اگ نه زرنگی نشرالگو

----------


## Neo.Healer

Up
برای دوستانی ک ندیدن

----------


## ion

هر وقت برگشتین خوشحال میشیم اگ کارنامه کامل رو بزارین...

----------


## _Nyusha_

برنامه رو دان کردم
خیلی خوب بود سپاس

----------


## Ellie.79

کارتون قابل تشکر و قدردانیه ولی 

متاسفانه تا وقتی برنامه شخصی سازی نشده باشه و خود دانش آموز برنامه رو ننوشته باشه نمیتونه ازش نتیجه ی خیلی خوبی بگیره (بجز موارد معدود )

لطفا دوستانی ک میخوان مثل ربات برنامه های اینترنتی رو دانلود کنن و برای موفق شدن ازش استفاده کنن در جریان باشن 






اصول برنامه ریزی رو از مصاحبه رتبه برترها یاد بگیرین و بشینین خودتون برنامه ریزی کنین
انقدر دنبال لقمه ی آماده نباشین
که نتیجه نمیگیرین : )

----------


## meghdad

سلام کارتون قابل تقدیره
 ولی ای کاش میشد بجای برنامه اماده
روش صحیح برنامه ریزی و نکات اصولشو میگفتید ک چیکار باید بکنیم 
خیلی بهتر میشد اینجوری بجای ماهی اماده خودمون یادمیگرفتیم ماهی گیری کنیم :Yahoo (4): ​

----------


## Neo.Healer

> کارتون قابل تشکر و قدردانیه ولی 
> 
> متاسفانه تا وقتی برنامه شخصی سازی نشده باشه و خود دانش آموز برنامه رو ننوشته باشه نمیتونه ازش نتیجه ی خیلی خوبی بگیره (بجز موارد معدود )
> 
> لطفا دوستانی ک میخوان مثل ربات برنامه های اینترنتی رو دانلود کنن و برای موفق شدن ازش استفاده کنن در جریان باشن 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ممنون
موافقم 
این برنامه هم برای این نیس ک کپی همین اجرا بشه اما میتونه توی برنامه ریزی کمکشون کنه و راحتتر برنامه بنویسن

----------


## Neo.Healer

> سلام کارتون قابل تقدیره
>  ولی ای کاش میشد بجای برنامه اماده
> روش صحیح برنامه ریزی و نکات اصولشو میگفتید ک چیکار باید بکنیم 
> خیلی بهتر میشد اینجوری بجای ماهی اماده خودمون یادمیگرفتیم ماهی گیری کنیم​


من حتما تاپیکی درین مورد میزنم و انواع روش هارو میگم ک هرکدوم راحتتر بودین اجرا کنید 
فقط الان دارم بار بندیل جمع میکنم برم سنندج و شب حرکت میکنیم دیگ تا یکی دو روز شاید نباشم از بعدش انشاءالله در اولین فرصت تاپیک میزنم براش

----------


## fafa.Mmr

هر برنامه ای باید مطابق با هر دانش اموز باشه
الان ۲۵۰ نفر تاپیکو دیدن و این ۲۵۰ نفر که طبق این پیش برن جلو میزنن از بقیه خب اگه کسی بخاد از این ۲۵۰ نفر که از این برنامه استفاده میکنن جلو بزنه باید شخصی سازی کنه یا با تمرکز بالاتر درس بخونه یا تند بخونه کیفیت مطالعه را بالا ببره یا اگه تو یه درسی قویه یکیش ضعیف ساعت مطالعه درس قوی را به ضعیف اختصاص بده 
الانم نمیشه گفت همه میتونن از این برنامه استفاده کنن چون یکی ساعت مطالعه اش در روز هشت ساعته یکی یازده ساعت پس هر کسی باید برنامه را طبق خودش بچینه و نباید عین برنامه دقیق پیش بره باید شخصی سازیش کنه اینجوری به برنامه شما بستگی داره از ۲۵۰ نفری که از این برنامه استفاده میکنن جلو میزنین یا عقب میمونین

----------


## Sadaf122

من دو سه روزه دارم مطابق این برنامه درس میخونم (زودتر از 1 مهر شروع کردم که روزای اخر بیشتر مرور کنم)
باید بگم واقعا خوبه و قابل اجراست
تقریبا همه مباحث یه روزو تونستم تا اخر همون روز برسونم
فقط با ساعتاش یه کم مشکل داشتم که خودم شخصی سازیش کردم ولی تقسیم بندی مباحث عالیه
فقط کاش ادامه داشته باشه.. تا اخرین ازمون هم نشد چند تا ازمون اول رو بازم لطف کنین بذارین کسایی که مثل من مشکل دارن تو برنامه ریزی کم کم دستشون بیاد
خیلی ممنون :Yahoo (83):

----------


## Raha.mh

ی سوال؟؟؟؟؟طرف میگ من دوتا منبع خوندم برای زیست سه تا منبع خوندم خب اینو چطوری خونده الان برنامه قلم چی یا گزینه دو جوریه ک تا ۲۶ اردیبهشت تموم میکنه خب ما تا اونموقع میشه ی منبع زد، بعدم میگن تا ی منبع تموم نشده سراغ منبع دیگ نرید در صورتی این اتفاق میوفته ک شما تا دی کل درسارو ببندید و تستاشو از ی منبع بزنی از بهمن باز بخونی با ی منبع دیگ ولی خب قلم چی یا گزینه دو تا ۲۶ اردیبهشت طولش میده ؟؟؟ میشه اینو توضیح بدی ممنون

----------


## Megan_Mccarthy

> ی سوال؟؟؟؟؟طرف میگ من دوتا منبع خوندم برای زیست سه تا منبع خوندم خب اینو چطوری خونده الان برنامه قلم چی یا گزینه دو جوریه ک تا ۲۶ اردیبهشت تموم میکنه خب ما تا اونموقع میشه ی منبع زد، بعدم میگن تا ی منبع تموم نشده سراغ منبع دیگ نرید در صورتی این اتفاق میوفته ک شما تا دی کل درسارو ببندید و تستاشو از ی منبع بزنی از بهمن باز بخونی با ی منبع دیگ ولی خب قلم چی یا گزینه دو تا ۲۶ اردیبهشت طولش میده ؟؟؟ میشه اینو توضیح بدی ممنون


اکثر رتبه برتر ها منابع پایه از سال سوم یا تابستون شروع میکنن و معمولا به این صورت هست که با ساعت مطالعه بالا شما تا بهمن ماه حداقل منبع اول خودت اگر واقعا وقت بذاری تموم میکنی و تست های مارکدار کار میکنی حالا فرصت پیدا میکنی برای منابع بعدی یا حتی بعضی هاکه  پایه قوی خیلی خوبی دارن تراز خوب دارن تا پایان اسفند ماه معمولا تمام درس تموم میکنن و وارد فاز سوم جمع بندی عید به روش هرمی یا زیگوراتی میشن و اواسط اردیبهشت ماه وارد فاز جمع بندی جامع با کنکور های سال های گذشته تا یک هفته به کنکور میشن اگر بخوایم فرایند مدیریت کنکور اینجور افراد بررسی کنیم در چهار مرحله از تابستون هست به جز اینکه چقدر در پایه دوم و سوم یا همون دهم و یازدهم کار کردن و چه منابع تک درسی اون موقع کار کردن 
فاز اول معمولا تابستون هست جمع کردن پایه و حداکثر جمع کردن نیم سال اول پیش یا دوازدهم همراه پایه 
فاز دوم که تا دی ماه هست جمع کردن یکی از دو پایه همراه با نیم سال اول سال پیش/ دوازده که اگر فاز سوم برای کسانی که تراز بالای ۷۰۰۰ دارن و خوب کار کردن طبق برنامه قلم چی تا ۱۶ اسفند شما همه دروس کار کردید به جز فصل های آخر نیم سال دومت که معمولا بچه های قوی گفتم با تراز بالا تو فرصت ۱۶ اسفند تا خود عید کنار جمع کردن فضل های آخر  اتمام تمام دروس و بعد هم روزانه با تنوع درسی بالا ۶ الی ۸ تا درس در روز و ساعت مطالعه ۱۳ ساعت معمولا شروع به جمع بندی به روش هرمی روزانه از هر درس یک فضل به نیست ۳۰ روز و بعد هم روزانه تک کتاب و در انتها به مدت ۱۰ روز تک درس کار میکنن میتونید روش هرمی یا زیگوراتی جمع بندی تو اینترنت ببینید که البته بازم
شما هم این روش پیش بگیرید موقع مصاحبه از منابع تک درست از دوم و سوم تابستون و نیم سال اول و دوم و همچنین  منابع دوران جمع بندی عید و و سوالات کنکور چند سال اخیر در خرداد ماه صحبت میکنی ولی یه واقعیت وجود داره منبع آموزش یکی هست فقط منبع مختلف زمانی استفاده میکنن که تسلط به منبع قبلی از جهت تست رسیدن و به دنبال تست های متنوع تر میگردن

----------


## Neo.Healer

> من دو سه روزه دارم مطابق این برنامه درس میخونم (زودتر از 1 مهر شروع کردم که روزای اخر بیشتر مرور کنم)
> باید بگم واقعا خوبه و قابل اجراست
> تقریبا همه مباحث یه روزو تونستم تا اخر همون روز برسونم
> فقط با ساعتاش یه کم مشکل داشتم که خودم شخصی سازیش کردم ولی تقسیم بندی مباحث عالیه
> فقط کاش ادامه داشته باشه.. تا اخرین ازمون هم نشد چند تا ازمون اول رو بازم لطف کنین بذارین کسایی که مثل من مشکل دارن تو برنامه ریزی کم کم دستشون بیاد
> خیلی ممنون


سلام 
خداروشکر .... فقط یکی دو نفرم این برنامه براشون مفید باشه واس من کافیه و باعث خوشحالی
بعله این برنامه کلیه و هم ساعات و هم یکم کلا درسا باید شخصی سازی بشه تا بشه بهترین استفاده رو ازش کرد 
انشاءالله این طرح ادامه داره تا پایان سال+در مورد برنامه ریزی و انواع روش هاش هم بعدا تامیک مجزا میزنم

----------


## Neo.Healer

Up
برای جا مانده ها

----------


## Neo.Healer

Up

----------

